# Disaster Whiskers. A story about my cat.



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

I am writing a Story about my cat. I will post it as it is made.

Disaster Whiskers

Breezy walked down the road slowly. She was going to meet with her friends, Rainstorm and Fuzzball. Beside her walked Mickey. Last night, there had been a giant Blizzard. Added to the 20” of snow already on the ground, there was now about 37” Of snow on the ground. Avalanche code was 70% chance of at least 1 avalanche. 60% Chance of 2, and 5% chance of 10.


Brezzy spotted 2 shapes darting towrds her. “His guys!” Brezzy meowed happily. A third shape followed. “WHo is that?” She asked.
“I’m Colorado” The cat said. “I am here on a vacation” 
“Hi Colorado” Mickey croacked 


The cats continued to play for awahile, when Breezy began to here a noise. It sounded like an Explosion. Then all was queit, untill a loud _CRACK _split the air. The five cats looked at each other.


----------

